# Anyone interested in buying Pt sponge/metal by the gram?



## lazersteve (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm tinkering with the idea of putting some platinum sponge and/or metal for sale on my website. 

If you are interested in buying 99%+ Pt in this form please post your comments here as to what quantity and price you would be willing to buy the material at. 

Please only post if you are serious about buying as I am looking to sell off some of my Pt and need an idea of what I can get for it from the forum members as opposed to selling it outright to a refinery. 

I will be selling gram lots and above. I can provide a discounted rate for quantity purchases.

This would give the members here a chance to buy a small amount of Pt for refining and testing to build ther skill. This would also be a good opportunity to stock up while Pt spot is low and invest for the future.

Steve


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 9, 2012)

Steve,

Would you consider selling a smaller amount? I'll be looking for both Pt and Pd to make some standard solutions but I don't need a full gram - more like a couple of grains of each. I'm in no hurry, but since you asked...

Dave


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 9, 2012)

Smaller amounts are doable, but I would be asking a higher premium as it takes me more effort to manufacture tiny equally sized pieces of the metal. Additonally, packaging of smaller pieces may require small ziplocks, screw top glass bottles, or something of the like for proper shipping.

Steve


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 9, 2012)

I understand. Just thought I'd throw that out there. I know I've come across other posts from members looking for small quantities to make standard solutions. I'm not needing them yet, but thought I'd mention the idea in case other members would also be interested for the same reason.

I buy my ziplocks from U.S. Plastics. 2" x 3" run about a penny a piece delivered. They have smaller sizes as well, but they're not much cheaper.

So to ther members, would it be worth Steve's time and effort to put together a Pt / Pd Standard Solutions package deal with a couple of grains of each? Steve, I know you didn't mention selling Pd so feel free to let us know if you'd only be selling Pt. But perhaps if there is some interest?

Dave


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 9, 2012)

I also have Pd on hand.

For those of you who want Pt and Pd for standard solutions I would be willing to give away a grain of Pt or Pd with every $20 in goods or DVDs purchased at my webstore. Shipping costs do not count towards the $20, but all other supplies and DVDs that ship from my address would count (eg: not GSP's refining book as it is emailed by him). Limit 2 grains per purchase.

How does that sound? Woud that interest anyone?

Steve


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jun 9, 2012)

I would be interested in a couple grams each of Pd and Pt.

Scott


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you Scott. It's very encouraging to get feedback on my post this quickly.

Let's see what some other members have to add.

Steve


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jun 9, 2012)

Honestly, I have been waiting for someone to offer high purity Pt and Pd, I am getting to the point where I have collected enough of both to justify refining. And of course I need to make standard solutions, and practice. I would also be interested in Rh as well.

Thank you Steve,

Scott


----------



## Irons2 (Jun 9, 2012)

SBrown said:


> Honestly, I have been waiting for someone to offer high purity Pt and Pd, I am getting to the point where I have collected enough of both to justify refining. And of course I need to make standard solutions, and practice. I would also be interested in Rh as well.
> 
> Thank you Steve,
> 
> Scott


I have some Rhodium III Chloride.xH2O that came from Heraeus.


----------



## Irons2 (Jun 9, 2012)

SBrown said:


> Honestly, I have been waiting for someone to offer high purity Pt and Pd, I am getting to the point where I have collected enough of both to justify refining. And of course I need to make standard solutions, and practice. I would also be interested in Rh as well.
> 
> Thank you Steve,
> 
> Scott


I have some Rhodium III Chloride.xH2O that came from Heraeus.

Also Iridium and Ruthenium salts.


----------



## rewalston (Jun 9, 2012)

I'd be interested in either Pt or Pd just to say I have some but at current prices I'd be afraid to even ask permission to buy a grain. (YOU PAID WHAT FOR THAT?!?!)

Rusty


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jun 9, 2012)

Irons2 said:


> SBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, I have been waiting for someone to offer high purity Pt and Pd, I am getting to the point where I have collected enough of both to justify refining. And of course I need to make standard solutions, and practice. I would also be interested in Rh as well.
> ...



Irons,

Thank you, I sent you a PM

Scott


----------



## Irons2 (Jun 10, 2012)

rewalston said:


> I'd be interested in either Pt or Pd just to say I have some but at current prices I'd be afraid to even ask permission to buy a grain. (YOU PAID WHAT FOR THAT?!?!)
> 
> Rusty



Think of it as an investment. :mrgreen: 

One really needs reference solutions in order to compare results, otherwise, it's a crap shoot.


----------



## Lou (Jun 10, 2012)

Steve makes very nice platinum.


----------



## rewalston (Jun 10, 2012)

Irons2 said:


> rewalston said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be interested in either Pt or Pd just to say I have some but at current prices I'd be afraid to even ask permission to buy a grain. (YOU PAID WHAT FOR THAT?!?!)
> ...


I would like to have some for reference but also a gram but it would depend on the costs involved.

Rusty


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jun 10, 2012)

If anyone is on the fence about buying Pd or Pt from Steve do yourself this favor...

Look on the sites that sell metals in small quantities for scientific purposes, that is what Steve is offering. You will find very quickly that they usually sell for right around double of what spot price is. What Steve is doing essentially, is selling scientific grade purity, in small quantities, for less than you can buy from anywhere else. If you have read any of the posts of forum members buying small amounts off eBay you will understand the problem in obtaining quantities like this to make standard solutions.

An excellent post started by Kadriver can be found here. If anyone is planning on making standard solutions, or purchasing Pt and/or Pd to make standard solutions, you should read this thread.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=12297&hilit=standard+solutions

Scott


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you for the endorsement Scott. Your Pt and Pt are shipping tomorrow.

The Pd black you are getting is still in the Alfa bottle from the original manufacturer. The Pt sponge was double refined and produced by yours truly.

Steve


----------



## metatp (Jun 10, 2012)

Lou said:


> Steve makes very nice platinum.


I agree. He has refined about 3-4 troy ounces from Pt scrap for me. I was was very pleased.

Regards,
Tom


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you Steve, I appreciate it...

Scott


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 10, 2012)

Lou said:


> Steve makes very nice platinum.


Lou,

Thank you for the endorsement, it means a lot to me personally coming from you. 

I have enough Pt on hand to sell several ounces in one shot if you are interested.

Steve


----------



## AztekShine (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm interested In a half gram Steve.

Ofcourse a fair premium is understandable.


----------



## butcher (Jun 11, 2012)

I going to buy a couple and grams and get some melting dishes while I am at it.


----------



## Lou (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm _always_ interested in your high quality product. As always, we prefer powder but we can take buttons.

In many ways, we are very impressed by some of the platinum that you produce just using ammonium chloride and KCl and even zinc. Zinc is great if you have a high purity Pt solution, because it'll boil away when molten or slag into the alumina Wesgo dish that you like to use. We think of those procedures as recovery procedures moreso than refining but your output quality is usually very good.

I saw that you under-advertised your material as being 99%. Folks, it's usually 995-999 and in some cases, higher.


Lou


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 11, 2012)

butcher said:


> I going to buy a couple and grams and get some melting dishes while I am at it.



Your invoice has been sent.

Steve


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 11, 2012)

Lou said:


> I'm _always_ interested in your high quality product. As always, we prefer powder but we can take buttons.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Your comments move me Lou, thank you again. I strive for excellence in my recovery/refining efforts.

Usually my powder has minute traces of zinc or other base metals as it has not been through my 'test of fire' that I'm so fond of as taught by Hoke. It's really amazing how well fire polishing Pt works when you have the right torch and the patience to do things right. For this reason I prefer to sell buttons or fabricated bars as I never want to over advertise the purity of my product. If the purity of the Pt is higher than 99% then the buyer will be that much more satisfied.

PM me with your Pt offer and I'll see what I've got for sale. 

Steve


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 11, 2012)

AztekShine said:


> I'm interested In a half gram Steve.
> 
> Ofcourse a fair premium is understandable.



PM sent.

Steve


----------



## publius (Jun 11, 2012)

I also am interested in 1/2 gram of Pt and a gram of Pd. I just sent a pm to you about it.

Thank you!


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 11, 2012)

publius said:


> I also am interested in 1/2 gram of Pt and a gram of Pd. I just sent a pm to you about it.
> 
> Thank you!



Got it and replied.

All,

When you PM about buying PMs please include your Paypal email account and shipping address so I can create your invoice.

Steve


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jun 11, 2012)

Steve,

I noticed that my purchase went out today, thank you very much I really appreciate the fast response.

Scott


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 11, 2012)

Scott,

Your order and several other members orders went out today. 

Anyone else wanting Pt please PM me for pricing. I can provide any quantity up to several ounces. I am open to trade for other PMs, scrap, or anything of value.

Hopefully this thread will draw some comments from new members wanting to stock up on supplies and get some Pt/Pd for testing or investing at the same time. Several others ordered from my webstore and also bought some Pt. I combined shipping for these individuals to save them money. In these hard times, every penny counts. 

I want to take this opportunity to sincerely thank everyone who has made purchases at my webstore. Without your business, I would not be able to keep my web site up and running as my site is free of any advertisments or banners.

Steve


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jun 14, 2012)

Steve,

I received my samples today! I cannot believe how fast it came.

Thank you very much, it's appreciated!

Scott


----------



## publius (Jun 14, 2012)

I received my order and the Pt/Pd today! Wow! So fast! Thank you. I know you don't want to have us exaggerate our experience with you, but in this case I have not exaggerated. Honest, fast and ethical! That is our LaserSteve!


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks guys... I aim to please.

Another member has inquired about buying gram quantities of gold. I'll be putting Pt, Pd, and Au samples on my website store for sale. 

Thanks to everyone that supports my web store.

It's because of your purchases that I can continue to keep the web site up and running.

Steve


----------



## nickvc (Jun 15, 2012)

I always try to point new members to Steve,s site and for the very reason that the guys have stated above, good service, fair prices, fast service and not to be forgotten fantastic instructional videos 8)


----------



## gold4mike (Jun 25, 2012)

I got my Platinum metal and Palladium sponge a few days ago.

Thank you very much for the "wear gloves and mask" warning on the Palladium sponge because I would not have thought of that and would have anxiously opened the bindle immediately upon arrival.

As always - Steve is a "class act" all the way.


----------



## butcher (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you Steve, got the order, it has been in the post office box for some time now, I do not like going to town and did not check the mail for some time, I do like how you run your bussiness, and I hope to learn more about these PGM's using the metal you sent.

Thank You, I am looking forward to doing more bussiness with you in the future.


----------

